# Fillari-lehden keskustelut > Ammattilaispyöräily >  >  Tunnin aika-ajon ennätys / Hour record

## asb

Elikkä UCI muutti vuonna 2014 taas tunnin aika-ajon sääntöjä ja nyt siten, että pyöräksi kelpaa normaali UCI:n hyväksymä ratapyörä ja kuskiksi kuka tahansa biologisessa passiohjelmassa mukana oleva lisenssin haltija. Boardmanin, Moserin ja Obreen ennätykset jäävät historiankirjoihin, mutta eivät ole mukana viimeisimmässä "tunnin ennätyksen määritelmässä."


Tämänhetkinen ennätys on 49.700km.


Ensimmäisenä ennätystä yrittää rikkoa Jens Voigt. Seuraavana jonossa olisi Fabian Cancellara ja huhujen mukaan tämä Jensin yritys olisi osin "Spartacuksen" operaation esivalmisteluja. Bradley Wiggins aikoo kokeilla alkuvuodesta 2015. Myös Tony Martin lienee kiinnostunut aiheesta.


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hour_record

----------


## asb

Toi Jensin fillari on mielenkiintoinen. Yhtäältä se on sen "tyyppinen," millaisen kuka tahansa voisi ostaa kaupasta, mutta toisaalta se on kuitenkin erityisesti tätä ennätysyritystä varten rakennettu. Eli onko se nyt sitten säännön 1.3.007 mukainen vai ei?

----------


## supertele

Kampisetti ei minusta näytä erityisen aerolta. Onkohan herrat miettineet, että tuo on hyvä vai onko se vaan ajettava sillä, millä Shimano käskee ajamaan  :Sekaisin:

----------


## VesaP

Eurosport 1 lähettää tapahtumaan liittyen useamman suoran lähetyksen torstaina 18.9. Itse ennätysyritys ilmeisesti kello 19.30 alkaen ja sitä ennen päivällä useaan otteeseen 15 minuutin suoria pikalähetyksiä. Ainakin siis Eurosportin tämänhetkisten ohjelmatietojen mukaan.

----------


## TunkkiPuolikas

> Eurosport 1 lähettää tapahtumaan liittyen useamman suoran lähetyksen torstaina 18.9. Itse ennätysyritys ilmeisesti kello 19.30 alkaen ja sitä ennen päivällä useaan otteeseen 15 minuutin suoria pikalähetyksiä. Ainakin siis Eurosportin tämänhetkisten ohjelmatietojen mukaan.



Pitää nähdä

----------


## asb

> Kampisetti ei minusta näytä erityisen aerolta. Onkohan herrat miettineet, että tuo on hyvä vai onko se vaan ajettava sillä, millä Shimano käskee ajamaan



Eiköhän siellä ole SRM jossain piilossa keräämässä dataa.

Salliiko säännöt muuten teholukemien langattoman välityksen valmentajalle, joka sitten ohjeistaa kuskia? Sääntöjen henki ainakin vastustaa ajatusta, mutta sanamuodossa on mielestäni porsaanreikä.

----------


## r.a.i

Miksköhän tuo takakiekko on noin helvatun kaukana rungosta?

----------


## Indurain

Onko kellään tietoa Boardmanin käyttämistä välityksistä ?  Nimen omaan siinä kovimmassa tunnin ajossa 96

----------


## Tuomas

Odotellaan vaan, että koska näiden kimppuun käydään?

Hannuksen suoritus on kova, koska se menee nyt jo historiaan jääneeseen UCI hour record -kategoriaan. Eli ns. ryhmälähtöpyörä on ollut välineenä.

Mutuilen Hannuksen suorituksen ajetun Helsingissä ja Vikstedt-Nymanin Moskovassa. Väitän että molemmille ennätyksille löytyisi nykyisistä kotimaan kuskeista rikkojat nykyaikaisilla välineillä ja nopealla (sisä)velolla.

1 tunti

miehet 
45,299 km
Harry Hannus  
Akilles 
1974

naiset
39,471 km
Tea Vikstedt-Nyman 
HTL  
1985

juniorit-miehet
45,079 km
Jyrki Tujunen
VP
1986

veteraanit-miehet
43,565 km
Pasi Ahlroos
IK-32
2001

----------


## OJ

Boardmanin välitys oli todennäköisesti ainakin 54x13 jos Voigt tähtää 50 kilometriin 54x14 välityksellä.

----------


## robink

> Eiköhän siellä ole SRM jossain piilossa keräämässä dataa.
> 
> Salliiko säännöt muuten teholukemien langattoman välityksen valmentajalle, joka sitten ohjeistaa kuskia? Sääntöjen henki ainakin vastustaa ajatusta, mutta sanamuodossa on mielestäni porsaanreikä.



Piti vielä Syyskuulle keksiä jotain ulkomaan reissua, niin osui tämä Jenssin ennätysyritys eteen. Itse ainakin ajattelin muutaman kymmenen metrin matkalta tallentaa Jens:n datat puhelimeen  :Hymy:

----------


## PeteF

Pyörästä on juttua Cyclingnewsillä, http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/excl...cord-trek-bike

Kampisetistä mainitaan että ajanpuutteen vuoksi käytetään vakio maantiepyörän ketjulinjaa. Oliko näin että Jens päätti noin kuukausi sitten lähteä ennätystä yrittämään?! Joten kauanko kestää tehdä TT-pyörästä ratapyörä, riittääkö kuukausi?

"Another unique element to this, relative to a standard track bike, and one that's driven by the timeline we had for the attempt, is that we are actually using a standard road chainline. Typically with track cranksets, the chain ring itself would be further inboard than it would be on a road crankset big ring. As we were making minimal modifications to the Speed Concept we had to maintain the chainline of a standard TT bike to ensure clearance of the chainring.  So that means that we're using a standard SRM/Shimano 9000 series crankset that you would normally use on a road bike and using a standard Shimano 9000 series chainrings in place of a track specific chainring.

To accommodate that chain line in the back, we've also manufactured some custom rear cogs, with the help of Shimano, that are spaced out so that the chain line is optimised. We've made a few different selections of cog sizes for Jens to ensure that he has the right gearing available to him."

----------


## PeteF

Lisää kuvia Jensin Trekistä  ow.ly/BsF4X 

"Jens Voigt can beat the 1 hour record in under 60 minutes"

"Jens Voigt doesn't normally ride in velodromes, because he doesn't like to lap himself"   :Leveä hymy:

----------


## asb

> "Jens Voigt can beat the 1 hour record in under 60 minutes"



No nyt ovat päässeet amatöörit langalle, sillä jokainen yrittäjä tähän mennessä on ylittänyt edellisen ennätyksen alle 60 minuutissa.


Edetty matka mitataan nimittäin mittaamalla viimeisen täyden ratakierroksen keskinopeus ja laskemalla kuinka pitkälle ajaja olisi tuota nopeutta etenemällä ehtinyt viimeisen lähtöviivan ylityksen ja täyden tunnin välisenä aikana.


Joten ennätys joko rikotaan tai hävitään jo ennen tunnin täyttymistä.


Ellei sitten sähköinen ajanotto merkitse viimeisen kierroksen kellonajaksi täsmälleen 60:00:00.


Mikä on aika epätodennäköistä.  :Hymy: 



Mistä tulikin mieleen skenaario, jossa ajetaan saatanan kovaa eka vartti ja sitten träkständätään 45 minuuttia.  :Hymy:

----------


## ristopee

> Edetty matka mitataan nimittäin mittaamalla viimeisen täyden ratakierroksen keskinopeus ja laskemalla kuinka pitkälle ajaja olisi tuota nopeutta etenemällä ehtinyt viimeisen lähtöviivan ylityksen ja täyden tunnin välisenä aikana.



Hetkinen, tämä oli varmaan vitsi. Eihän se näin voi mennä, tällöin pystyisi tunnin lämmittelemään ja ajaa vain viimeisen kierroksen täysiä.

----------


## Kare_Eskola

Huoh. Jotkut ei vaan tajuu. Tuo matkan mittaus keskinopeudesta otetaan käyttöön vasta _viimeisen täyden ratakierroksen_ jälkeen. Muiden kierrosten osalta matka mitataan ihan normaalisti.

Syy on selvä. Mikään käytännöllinen sähkövempele ei voi millintarkasti mitata pyörän paikkaa kun tunti on täynnä.

----------


## timppa_234

> Lisää kuvia Jensin Trekistä  ow.ly/BsF4X



Katselin, että tuo Voigtin pyörä on selvästi UCI laiton, rungossa on monta kohtaa jotka on yli 3/1 litistettyjä.

Netistä löytyi lisätietoa, että muutamassa kohtaa (putken liitoksissa) saa huijata, putki saa olla jopa 6/1. Jännää, että tekevät sääntöjä  joita ei sitten tartte noudattaa kunhan maksaa liitolle hyväksymisrahat.

----------


## asb

> Tuo matkan mittaus keskinopeudesta otetaan käyttöön vasta _viimeisen täyden ratakierroksen_ jälkeen. Muiden kierrosten osalta matka mitataan ihan normaalisti.



Myönnän, että pilkuntarkasti yksinkertaistustani lukemalla väärinkäsityksen mahdollisuus on olemassa.





> Netistä löytyi lisätietoa, että muutamassa kohtaa (putken liitoksissa) saa huijata, putki saa olla jopa 6/1. Jännää, että tekevät sääntöjä  joita ei sitten tartte noudattaa kunhan maksaa liitolle hyväksymisrahat.



Mahatko olla tosissasi vai menikö juksun puolelle? 3:1 satulaputken ja 3:1 viistoputken liitos on hankala tehdä, jos mikään kohta ei saa ylittää 3:1 suhdetta. Sama ongelma tulisi jos vaadittaisiin, että putkien pitää olla pyöreitä.

----------


## timppa_234

> Mahatko olla tosissasi vai menikö juksun puolelle? 3:1 satulaputken ja 3:1 viistoputken liitos on hankala tehdä, jos mikään kohta ei saa ylittää 3:1 suhdetta. Sama ongelma tulisi jos vaadittaisiin, että putkien pitää olla pyöreitä.



Ei kait tuossa olisi mitään ongelmaa.  Laittaa putken normimitaksi vaikka 2:1 niin liitos jää helposti alle 3:1. Tai voisi siinä olla joku 1 cm kohta missä saisi mennä yli. Nyt liitos saa olla jotain 15 cm pitkä mikä efektiivisesti vesittää säännön.

Mun puolesta sekä maantie- että tempopyörässä voisi sallia ainoastaan pyöreät putket, materiaali alumiinia tai terästä. Pyöräilyn ei pitäis olla välineurheilua vaan miesten ja naisten välistä kamppailua.

----------


## Kare_Eskola

> Mun puolesta sekä maantie- että tempopyörässä voisi sallia ainoastaan pyöreät putket, materiaali alumiinia tai terästä. Pyöräilyn ei pitäis olla välineurheilua vaan miesten ja naisten välistä kamppailua.



Öö tota näinhän tätä tunnin ajoa yritettiin järjestää montakymmentä vuotta. Siksi se ei kiinnostanut ketään. Etenkään pyörävalmistajia tai sponsoreita. Ei sinuakaan.

Nyt kun sääntöä lievennettiin niin Trekiä kiinnostaa, ja Jensiä ja sinuakin. Mutta ilmeisesti kiinnostaa väärin?

----------


## r.a.i

Offtopic...

----------


## pätkä

Trek lähettää ennätysyrityksen livenä -   http://www.trekbikes.com/hour_record/

Ei ilmeisesti näy kuitenkaan suomalaisesta ip-osoitteesta.

----------


## kukavaa

muistaaks joku mikä olise internetistä ladattava juttu jolla pysty kiertää ton osoite homman. se toimi ainakin viimevuonna mm-kisojen tuubi lähetyksissä.

mulla on jotenkin semmosta suuren urheilu häppeningin tuntua ilmassa. Jenssille peukut pystyssä. ois kiva jos siellä radalla ainakin välillä näkyis se rikottavan ennätyksen matka viivana, siellä jossain Jenssin takana.

----------


## asb

Vetooo spekuloi twiitterissä, että enkkaan tarttis 410-420 wattia ja Jensin enkat olis ~370 viiteenkymmeneen minuuttiin. Mutta oliko tuo arvio maantiepyörälle?

Ero ratapyörään on nimittäin merkittävä. Ite en saa velolla läheskään samoja aikoja maantiepyörällä, kuin ratapyörällä. Jarrut, vaijerit, vaihtajat jne.

----------


## buhvalo

> Vetooo spekuloi twiitterissä, että enkkaan tarttis 410-420 wattia ja Jensin enkat olis ~370 viiteenkymmeneen minuuttiin. Mutta oliko tuo arvio maantiepyörälle?
> 
> Ero ratapyörään on nimittäin merkittävä. Ite en saa velolla läheskään samoja aikoja maantiepyörällä, kuin ratapyörällä. Jarrut, vaijerit, vaihtajat jne.



Ratapyörälle näyttäis laskin tuollaset lukemat. Mutta matalalta tuntuu jenssin tehot.  :Hymy:

----------


## asb

Nooo ne on tehot kisan päätteeksi... Ja sitäpaitsi jos Jens ei onnistu, niin Cancellaran ja Martinin yritykset saavat huimasti lisänostetta, koska "homma ei olekaan niin helppoa."

----------


## skott

Tais olla 54x14 ja 100 kadenssille laskettu, jonka pitäs riittää. (mitä ehin kuullaa ES:lta).

----------


## skott

177,5mm kammet. Suihkuttivat vettä Jensin päälle ennen lähtöä... 200 kierrosta, sadan kadensilla pitäs enkan tulla...

----------


## Googol

Aloitti aika lujaa. 18 sekunnin kierroksilla menisi 50 kilometriä.

----------


## skott

5km 6:00,995

----------


## Googol

> 5km 6:00,995



Eikös se ollut Sosenkan väliaika? Jensin väliaika näkyy vihreällä erona Sosenkaan (kai).

----------


## skott

Selin sano, että ihan sama aika...

----------


## Googol

> Selin sano, että ihan sama aika...



Eiku ne on niitä Sosenkan aikoja. Jensin näkyy vain erona Sosenkaan.

----------


## skott

Asia pihvi!

----------


## skott

Lap 51 ja 50.814km/t

----------


## Laissy

Jensillä on hyvä musiikkimaku.  :Hymy:

----------


## OJ

Menee aika kovaa...seuraava vartti kertonee meneekö liian kovaa. Melko hyvin vetää mutkat ja toivottavasti linja pitää. Eiköhän Fabian vielä hyppää lauteille kunhan data on saatu anslysoitua.





> Jensillä on hyvä musiikkimaku.



pysytäänpä nämä sarkastiset kommentit poissa tästä ketjusta  :Vink:

----------


## skott

20km ja 23:39.198

----------


## Laissy

Nyt kierrosajat ovat siellä suunnitellussa 18 sekunnissa. On tuossa varaa ajaa jokunen kierros ylikin, koska sen verran reilua kyytiä tullut tähän asti.

----------


## skott

Puolimatkassa 29sek edellä.

----------


## skott

30km ja 35:32,761sek

----------


## OJ

Nyt alkaa vähän paketti hajoamaan, mutta vielä on puolikaarretta omaa aikataulua edellä.

----------


## Laissy

Ei tosiaan näytä olevan mitään hätää ja vauhtia riittää reilusti alle 18 sekan kierroksilla. 16 minsaa "enää" jäljellä. Tuskinpa kauheaa katkeamista tapahtuu.

----------


## OJ

Se on siinä. Nyt jännätään meneekö 51 kilometriin. 3/4 kierrosta edellä omaa aikataulua.

----------


## skott

Kyllä tuuttaa tasaii kierroksii... 40km ja 47:16,668sek.

----------


## skott

17,119 jo kierros... Tankkia ajetaan tyhjäksi... Menee 51km!

----------


## Teppo

No eiköhän yllätys olis jos ei menis päälle 50km nykyisellä kalustolla liukkaalla sisävelolla.

----------


## skott

51.115km siis

----------


## skott

Velo katettu Martinille ja Cancellaralle! Toivottavasti jatkoa seuraa vielä tänä vuonna.

----------


## Juha Lehtinen

Upea ennätys, todella hieno ajo.

----------


## dj78

Mihinkäs ne watit nyt asettuivat?

----------


## skott

Oisivat voineet laitaa ruutuun sykkeet ja watit livenä, kun kertoivat ko. dataa ajon aikana keräävän.

----------


## hampurilainen

Upea uran lopetus, mahtava kuski! Oli hieno katseltava. Danke Jens!

----------


## buhvalo

> Oisivat voineet laitaa ruutuun sykkeet ja watit livenä, kun kertoivat ko. dataa ajon aikana keräävän.



Trekin striimissä puhuivat vähän yli 400W tehoista puolimatkan jälkeen, ja samaa vauhtia se tuli loppukin. 

Sent from my HTC 5060 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## r.a.i

Tää oli Jensiltä hyvä veto! Muut vielä empivät, että pitäiskö vetäistä, mutta Jens käytti tilaisuutta hyväkseen ja taputteli uusien sääntöjen mukaisen ennätyksen. Pisteet ajosta ja ajoituksesta. Trekille hyvää peeärrää, vakiopyörällä maailmanennätys jne...Kaikki ammattilaispyöräilyä seuraavat tietävät, että kovempia kavereita on, mutta hieno juttu että tämä unohduksissa ollut laji herätettiin henkiin ja Jens sai nimensä aikakirjoihin...hieno lopetus uralle. Joko talven aikana joku pistää uusiksi?

----------


## OJ

Keskitehot "onnettomat" 412 w.

----------


## fyah

> Keskitehot "onnettomat" 412 w.



..joka 75-77 kg (oletus Jensin painoksi, ei fakta) tarkoittaisi 5,5-5,35 W/kg. Kova muttei mikään maaginen luku, esim. 70 kg ukolle riittäisi 385 W. Kyllä noita pro-ukoista löytyy jotka tollaset watit puskee

----------


## LJL

> ...5,5-5,35 W/kg



Itse pystyn ylläpitämään 1min vedoissa juuri sen minuutin ~6 W/kg tehoa.. Jos pitäisi jaksaa siihen vielä 59min päälle.. Hmmm  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Grandi66

Täältä kans kiitokset Jensille mahtavista kisoista, jää kaipaamaan Jensin ajoja.

----------


## asb

> Keskitehot "onnettomat" 412 w.







> Vetooo spekuloi twiitterissä, että enkkaan tarttis 410-420 wattia



Nämä laskukoneet ovat ilmeisen luotettavia, kun kaikki ulkoiset häiriötekijät saadaan poistettua.

----------


## fyah

> Itse pystyn ylläpitämään 1min vedoissa juuri sen minuutin ~6 W/kg tehoa.. Jos pitäisi jaksaa siihen vielä 59min päälle.. Hmmm



6 W/kg Jensillä jos olettaisi painoksi sen 75 kg tarkoittaisi 450 W. Onhan siinä aika iso ero eli 38 W tai 8,44 %. Tony Rominger oli vähän tietolähteestä riippuen 64-65 kg kun ajoi oman ennätyksensä 55,291 km, tehoksi on arvioitu 450-456 W. Jos tuosta laskee "turvallisestikin" mahdollisimman alhaisella teholla (450W) ja korkealla painolla (65 kg) niin saa 6,92 W/kg (456 W ja 64 kg meneekin sitten jo maaginen 7,13 W/kg). Siihen nähden Jens on kevyttä kauraa W/kg sarjassa  :Leveä hymy: 

EDIT: Itse en pidä 5 W/KG mitenkään maagisena lukemana ammattilaisille tai edes puoli-ammattilaisille mutta tottakai siihen saa sotkea ja sykettä nostaa. Joka tapauksessa ihan kotimaastakin löytyy kyllä kuskeja jotka pystyvät satavarmasti tunnin sylkemään yli 5 W/kg

----------


## vakevves

Bikecalculatorit ym. eivät mitä ilmeisimmin ole pysyneet mukana ajoasujen kehityksessä. Voi olla, että 410-420W riittää nykyasuilla ja pyörillä 51 nopeuteen tasaisella. Watti/kg arvo on toissijainen tasaisella radalla. 420W AnK tasona on joka tapauksessa kunnioitettava lukema.

Romingerin tai Boardmanin ennätyksiin ei nykyisiä kannata verrata, sillä ne on tehty vapaan EPOn aikakaudella eikä veriarvoillekaan ollut vielä rajoitetta. Ihan hyvä, että päästään aloittamaan alusta. Jos Tony Martinilla tai vastaavilla riittää haluja, ennätys parantunee lukemiin 53 tai 54 km.   56.37 jäänee ikuisten joukkoon.

----------


## 53x11

Romingerin veto oli kyllä kova. Olisi ohittanut Jenssin 17 kertaa, jos olisi toiselta puolelta rataa startannut. Tonylla oli itse Dr Ferrari velolla hurraamassa. On täytynyt Tonyn olla niin täynnä epoa, sterkkoja ja muita mömmöjä, että ihme ettei räjähtänyt koko äijä.

----------


## kukavaa

Mites ku Eddy veti sen enkan kahessatuhannessa metrissä, niin miten asetuu ilmanvastuksen väheneminen vs tukalampi hengitys? Aattelin ku, Sotsissa, pikaluistelussa tiedettiin jo etukäteen että ei tuu enkkoja ku oltiin merenpinnan tasolla.

Chapeau Jensie! Kylmätväreet tuli tunnin täytyttyä. Tontsa, Wiggo ja Fabu viel crossi-kauden aikana viivalle ni tulee hyvä talvi.

----------


## asb

> Watti/kg arvo on toissijainen tasaisella radalla.



Tässä oot väärässä. Se lukema on ensisijaisen tärkeä, koska se suhteuttaa tehontuoton kuskin kokoon. Pienikokoiset ovat altavastaajia, koska ilmanvastus ei juuri piene ja samat watit pitää tehdä pienemmällä lihasmassalla. Tän voi päätellä siitä, että kovat aika-ajajat ei ole yleensä langanlaihoja hukkapätkiä.

Tasaisella radalla kg arvo (tai pieni kg arvo, eli massa) on toissijainen, koska sen nostamiseksi ylös ei tartte tehdä työtä.

----------


## OJ

> ..joka 75-77 kg (oletus Jensin painoksi, ei fakta) tarkoittaisi 5,5-5,35 W/kg. Kova muttei mikään maaginen luku, esim. 70 kg ukolle riittäisi 385 W. Kyllä noita pro-ukoista löytyy jotka tollaset watit puskee



Rata on melkoisen paljon erilainen peto kuin maantie. Ja, vaikka paino korreloikin kuskin muiden fyysisten mittojen kanssa, niin se ei kuitenkaan ole paras tunnusluku. Ennen Jensin ajoa hänen tiimi kertoi tavoitetehoksi 370 wattia. Jälkiviisaana voisi arpoa, että toi ei olisi välttämättä riittänyt uuteen ennätykseen. Jensin ennätyksen rikkominen 385 watilla vaatii melko liukkaan kuskin koska Jensikään ei kuitenkaan ole mikään ilmahaavi. Lisäksi, mutkien ajo ei ole ihan yksinkertainen homma varsinkaan viimeisellä 20 minuutilla vaikka olisi kuinka kova tippumaan vuorenrinteitä alas.

----------


## Coasting

Sinähän ASB sanot juuri että vakevves on oikeassa. 
Watti kriittinen paino (eli W/kg) ei

----------


## asb

En tiiä, kirjoitin hyvin huonosti ja saatoin yhdistellä Vesan kommenttia vetoon twiittiin, jossa kyseli Jensin kisapainoa. Se W/kg on kuitenkin edelleen siellä kaavassa, jossa arvioidaan inhimillisen suorituskyvyn rajoja. Tarkoitin, että W/kg lukemaa, joka on saatu arvioimalla riihikuivan Jensin mäkinousua kesken kisan ei voi noin vaan käyttää vedellä piripintaan tankatun tuoreen Jensin painon kanssa.

----------


## pätkä

Bradley Wiggins yrittää rikkoa ennätyksen 2015.

http://www.cyclingweekly.co.uk/news/...rd-2015-137479

----------


## NHB

> Miksköhän tuo takakiekko on noin helvatun kaukana rungosta?



Pyörää näkemättä pidän todennäköisenä, että tuo liittyy ketjun kiristykseen. Jos ketjun kiristys on hoidettu kiekkoa taaksepäin siirtämällä, niin helposti silloin syntyy väli rungon ja renkaan väliin.

----------


## NHB

> Mun puolesta sekä maantie- että tempopyörässä voisi sallia ainoastaan pyöreät putket, materiaali alumiinia tai terästä. Pyöräilyn ei pitäis olla välineurheilua vaan miesten ja naisten välistä kamppailua.



Jos pitää jämähtää muistelemaan menneitä tekniikan kanssa, niin miksei sitten samantien draisiini tai velosipedi?

----------


## TERU

En yllättyisi vaikka JV ajaisi toisenkin tunnin lähiaikoina.

----------


## asb

> En yllättyisi vaikka JV ajaisi toisenkin tunnin lähiaikoina.



Tuskinpa. Ei sillä saavuta mitään. Nimi on jo ennätyskirjoissa ja marginaalisella parannuksella ei ole paljon merkitystä, koska kovemmat kuskit ovat jo jonossa.


Ja jos joku ei vielä ole kuullut, niin Taylor Phinney on liittynyt jonoon: http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/phin...tempt-comeback

Ja Wiggins aikoo ajaa ensi vuonna, koska "onpahan syy nousta sängystä talvella": http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/wigg...record-in-2015

----------


## Mattia

> "onpahan syy nousta sängystä talvella"



Onko Sir tosiaan noin "neiti", että ottaa edelleen koville heinäkuu ? Eilen piti voittajahaastattelussa näpäyttää tallia ja tämänkin voi tulkita kuuluvan samaan kastiin. Tuollaisia kommentteja ei ammattimieheltä odottaisi.

----------


## timppa_234

> Jos pitää jämähtää muistelemaan menneitä tekniikan kanssa, niin miksei sitten samantien draisiini tai velosipedi?



Samasta syystä kun keihästä heitetään edelleen samannäköisellä laitteella kuin 1932 eikä jollain rekettimoottoriavusteisella heittovehkeellä.  Kynnys lajiin on matalampi ja sitä voi harrastaa jokainen junnu tai aikuinen samalla viivalla kuin ammattilaiset ilman että tarttee käyttää vuosipalkkaa välineisiin.

----------


## asb

> Samasta syystä kun keihästä heitetään edelleen samannäköisellä laitteella kuin 1932 eikä jollain rekettimoottoriavusteisella heittovehkeellä.  Kynnys lajiin on matalampi ja sitä voi harrastaa jokainen junnu tai aikuinen samalla viivalla kuin ammattilaiset ilman että tarttee käyttää vuosipalkkaa välineisiin.



Tää on muuten huonnoin argumentti tähän mennessä. Keihäänheiton ME-tilastoja on nollattu ja seipäitä muutettu useammin, kuin tunnin aika-ajon sääntöjä.

----------


## timppa_234

> Tää on muuten huonnoin argumentti tähän mennessä. Keihäänheiton ME-tilastoja on nollattu ja seipäitä muutettu useammin, kuin tunnin aika-ajon sääntöjä.



Ei nollauksessa ei ole mitään pahaa. Kun dopingsäännöt on muuttuneet niin on hyvä, että ennätyksiä voi vielä yrittää. Muuten joku 80-luvun keihäsennätys (tai tunnin ajon) jäisi voimaan ikuisiksi ajoiksi.

----------


## PatilZ

OT: En ota kantaa käytettyihin lisäaineisiin.

Uwe 104,80: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QGuVV7UYe7g

Mutta olisiko sama mies olisi heittänyt nykykeihästä samoille metriluvuille?

Jatketaan keskustelua mielummin pyöräilystä.

----------


## Markku Silvenius

Wiggo tulee tekemään kyllä ennätyksen mutta veikkaan ettei pääse Boardmanin aikaa lähellekään sillä Boardmanin kynnysteho oli kohtuu lähellä Wiggoa vaikka mies oli 177/69. Boardmanin superman poikkari oli joidenkin lähteiden mukaan .1838, Wiggolla se on nykyasennoilla luokkaa .2398. Indurainin poikkari oli .2440 ja tehot enkassa 509. Noista kun lonkalta derivoi niin veikkaan että tunnissa nykykuskeista eniten ajaa Wiggo, seuraavaksi Phinney, seuraavaksi Martin ja Fabbelle jää puulusikka yhteiskäyttöön Jensin kanssa. Phinneystä voi tulla toki uusi Wiggo ajan myötä.

----------


## YT

> Wiggo tulee tekemään kyllä ennätyksen mutta veikkaan ettei pääse Boardmanin aikaa lähellekään...



MInä taas veikkaan, että pääsee tasan samalle ajalle.

----------


## Markku Silvenius

> MInä taas veikkaan, että pääsee tasan samalle ajalle.



Voi olla..hetken ajateltuani itsekin päädyin samaan tulokseen.. :@

----------


## r.a.i

Onks toi Indurainin yli 500 watin teho ihan luotettavasta lähteestä? Alkaa meinaan vaatimaan tommosta lähelle 100ml/kg hapenottoa...

----------


## 53x11

Jotenkin tuo indurainin tempoasento näyttää aika pystyltä. Iso mies kun on kyseessä, niin kyllä watteja tarvitaan kun 53+ km/h päästelee. Indurainin poikkeuksellinen fysiikka ja epot päälle, niin varmaan 500 wattia on ihan mahdollinen.

----------


## fyah

Se on testiolosuhteissa todistettu että Indurainin tunnin watit olisivat jotakin 500-510W. Netissä oli joku artikkeli tästä, en löytänyt tähän hätään. On selvää että sen kokosen ukon pitää puskee lähelle noita lukemia että pyörän saa tuohon vauhtiin.

----------


## Hääppönen

Indurain on kyllä mielenkiintoinen fysiikaltaan. Miehen kokoinen ja silti pelkkää keuhkoa, sydäntä ja jalkalihaksia koko äijä.

----------


## r.a.i

Joo, sopivilla lääkkeillä saadaan ihmeitä aikaan jo valmiiksi fyysisesti mielenkiintoisista kavereista.

----------


## NHB

> Samasta syystä kun keihästä heitetään edelleen samannäköisellä laitteella kuin 1932 eikä jollain rekettimoottoriavusteisella heittovehkeellä.  Kynnys lajiin on matalampi ja sitä voi harrastaa jokainen junnu tai aikuinen samalla viivalla kuin ammattilaiset ilman että tarttee käyttää vuosipalkkaa välineisiin.



Aika kaukaa haettuja pointteja. Pyörissäkään ei ole mitään apumoottoreita ja kyllä noiden keihäidenkin aerodynamiikka on aika pitkälle hiottu. Rajana tässä on stadionin mitta. Siinä vaiheessa kun pyörän ilmanvastuskerroin lähentelee keihään kerrointa, niin pyörällä alkaa tunnissakin ehtimään jo pitkälle. Miksei kukaan vaadi keihään olevan ohentematon päistään?

Luonnollisesti polkupyörä monimutkaisempana laitteena on helposti keihästä kalliimpi, mutta varsin helposti ne ovat edelleen hankittavissa. Kyllähän pyörästä voi maksaa paljonkin niin halutessaan, mutta harrastamaan pääsee kyllä paljon halvemmallakin, eikä harrastaminen takuulla jää kiinni laitteista. Uskon, että silloinkin kun pyörät olivat pyöreistä teräsputkista tehtyjä, niin löytyi halvempia ja kalliimpia pyöriä, eikä se Massimon kasaan juottelema pyörä parhailla osilla ollut jokaisen suomalaisen junnun hankittavissa.

----------


## r.a.i

> Onks toi Indurainin yli 500 watin teho ihan luotettavasta lähteestä? Alkaa meinaan vaatimaan tommosta lähelle 100ml/kg hapenottoa...



http://jap.physiology.org/content/ja.../1522.full.pdf

Kaiketi tuo aika luotettava lähde on...

----------


## r.a.i

> Pyörää näkemättä pidän todennäköisenä, että tuo liittyy ketjun kiristykseen. Jos ketjun kiristys on hoidettu kiekkoa taaksepäin siirtämällä, niin helposti silloin syntyy väli rungon ja renkaan väliin.



Jostain löysin Lookin tt-pyörän oisko ollu 586, aero-testeistä juttua, jonka mukaan Lookin insinöörit oli todenneet, että tuollainen väli takarenkaan ja rungon välissä parantaa aerodynamiikkaa, silloin kun rengas pyörii...jospa Trekin pojat on likeneet saman paperin tai testanneet putkessa...

----------


## fyah

Seuraavaa kokelasta haastamaan Jensin becnhmarkia ensi to 30.10 http://cyclingquotes.com/news/new_ho...next_thursday/

----------


## Munarello

Eurosprotilta tulee tv-tietojen mukaan huomenna lähetys alkaen 19:45 tuosta uudesta tunnin ajon MM-yrmelistä. Ja tuntia aiemmin ilmeisesti noin niinku vanhan kertauksena Jensin suoritus.. Peter Selinin höpinöitä ei olekaan tullut kuultua vähään aikaan joten kyllä kiitos.  :Hymy:

----------


## tapna

Nähtäisiinköhän tässä lajissa uusi yksipallisen comeback?

----------


## kolistelija

> Nähtäisiinköhän tässä lajissa uusi yksipallisen comeback?



Ai että saisi luvan osallistua mihinkään jota UCI hallinnoi ja jonka puhtautta WADA valvoo? Voi veljet...  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## TuplaO

Ellen erehdy, toistaiseksi näyttää hyvältä. Yli puolet on tietysti vielä jäljellä.

----------


## TetedeCourse

Lopussa vauhti hieman hyytyi - 51.8 ja osia ...km

----------


## LJL

Uusi enkka!

----------


## PeeHoo

Video täällä: http://www.cyclingfans.com/node/15958

----------


## Dude

Eikös tossa saa käyttää kengänsuojia? Luulisi noilla jokusen metrin voittavan? Ei ainakaan Matthiaksella ollut jalassa.

----------


## VPR

Ei saa, kengänsuojat on kielletty sisätiloissa. http://road.cc/sites/default/files/U...12.pdf#page=38

----------


## fyah

Thomas Dekker on ilmoittanut keväällä rikkovansa 1hr ennätyksen http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/thom...pt-hour-record

----------


## asb

Vaikkei sitä mihinkään kirjoitettu, niin sääntömuutoksen takana oli osana tahto saada douppaajat pois viralliselta listalta.

http://www.dopeology.org/people/Thomas_Dekker/

Eli ei kiitos tällä kertaa.

----------


## Kare_Eskola

Ajan kysymys oli, koska tunti houkuttelee ensimmäisen katkeroituneen kehäraakin. Halpaa peeärrää tarjolla vielä muutaman yrityksen ajan, sitten koko homma happanee.

Isoja starboja odotellessa.

----------


## mane

Kait kaikki yrittäjät testataan?

----------


## VesaP

> Isoja starboja odotellessa.



Joo, sais nyt Wiggins tai Martin käydä nykäsemässä tunnin tuolla niin ei tulis näitä ei niin huippuja yrittäjiä enää. Cancellaraa en enää laske suosikiksi noista kolmesta, siksi Wiggo/Martin tuossa edellä. Cancellaran olis pitänyt tehdä yritys muutama vuosi sitten, mutta toisaalta, säännöt muuttui vasta nyt joten minkäs teet. W/M kaksikko painanee ennätyksen 2-3 km/h pitemmälle vielä mitä tämän hetken tilastokärki. Ehkä 55 menisi rikki.

Ostan jonkun hyvän viinipullon ja parkkeeraan sohvalle kun jompikumpi ko herroista aloittaa urakkansa!

----------


## leecher

Netistä lueskeltua : 
_Based on both wind-tunnel measurements of his aerodynamic drag and lab/trackside measurements of bloodlactate, Spanish sports scientists estimate that Miguel Indurain averaged 510 W during his hour record. Hisstated body mass was 81 kg, or 6.3 W/kg. I bring this up not to directly compare him to Boardman, but simplyto point out the consistency of the power estimates from the two best-documented hour records. 

_Olikohan tämä yritys painettu Epon voimalla? Käsittämättömät avg watit tunnin ajan.

----------


## fyah

> Kait kaikki yrittäjät testataan?



Testataan ja lisäksi pitää kuulua myös blood passport ohjelmaan jotta tulos hyväksytään. Maailman ennätystä koskien tämä on varma on tieto, maan ennätyksiä saa ajaa ilman että pitää kuulua tohon blood passport ohjelmaan (ehkä, en ole satavarma).





> Netistä lueskeltua : 
> _Based on both wind-tunnel measurements of his aerodynamic drag and lab/trackside measurements of bloodlactate, Spanish sports scientists estimate that Miguel Indurain averaged 510 W during his hour record. Hisstated body mass was 81 kg, or 6.3 W/kg. I bring this up not to directly compare him to Boardman, but simplyto point out the consistency of the power estimates from the two best-documented hour records. 
> 
> _Olikohan tämä yritys painettu Epon voimalla? Käsittämättömät avg watit tunnin ajan.



Hyvin todennäköisesti oli  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## fyah

Dowsett ja Bobridge hyvin todennäköisesti 1 h jonoon http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/bobr...record-in-2015

EDIT: Lisätäänpäs myös BMC:n Rohan Dennis listaan, 8.2 Grenchen, Sveitsi http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/roha...record-in-2015

----------


## buhvalo

Vanhempaa settiä, avausjaksot.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-rS7-vNi-I0

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K3DwhbUGUIg

----------


## VPR

Tulevia ajoja:

31.1. Melbourne: Jack Bobridge
8.2. Grenchen: Rohan Dennis
27.2. Lontoo: Alex Dowsett
2x.2. Aguascalientes: Thomas Dekker

http://cyclingtips.com.au/2015/01/de...d-of-february/

----------


## Shamus

28.2. Sarah Storey, Lontoo, naiset

http://www.cyclingrevolution.com/new...evolution.html

----------


## fyah

Dowsett katkaisi eilen solisluunsa ja se pitää leikata. Vielä ei ole vahvistettu siirtyykö ennätysyritys vai ei https://twitter.com/alexdowsett/stat...26989041930240. Henkilökohtaisesti ihmettelen mikäli ajaa suunnitelmien mukaan, kyllähän se solisluu saattaa parantua tuohon mennessä mutta mitenkähän vaikuttaa harjotteluun jota varmaan pitäisi päästä tekemään mahdollisimman paljon radalla eikä trainerillä nyt lähiviikkoina.

----------


## VesaP

Tältä näyttää kun rakennetaan tunnin ajon mm-yritykseen pyörä.

Ekaksi itse katsoin että eihän tuo mikään valmis ole kuhan demoavat kun  eivät oo kaapeleita vielä laittaneet, mut sit sytty kyllä lamppu heti  mielessä että ehkä tähän ei kantsikaan viritellä jarru- ja  vaihdekaapeleita.  :Sarkastinen: 





Ja eipä ole ennen tullut mieleen että voi pyörän laittaa noinkin kiinni tuohon korjauspukkiin mitä tuossa välillä vilahti, eli etuhaarukasta kiinni mutta pyörä lattiaa vasten ylösalaisin! Kätevää!!!

----------


## Oatmeal Stout

> mut sit sytty kyllä lamppu heti  mielessä että ehkä tähän



kannattaisi polkimetkin kiinnittää.

----------


## kaakku

lol apua mitkä kammet  :Sarkastinen:

----------


## kolistelija

> lol apua mitkä kammet



Ovat käsittääkseni ihan normaalit highendinpuolen aika-ajokammet. http://lmgtfy.com/?q=tt+crankset

----------


## VPR

Kyllä noi Campan pingismailat ovat silti rumimmat lajinsa edustajat.

----------


## VesaP

> Kyllä noi Campan pingismailat ovat silti rumimmat lajinsa edustajat.



Mun mielestä kaikkein kauneimmat. Eli tästä näemme, mielipiteitä on yhtä monta mitä napoja, jokaisella omansa.  :Hymy:  

Ja näköjään edelleen jos joku haluu NOPEIMMAT kiekot alleen, ne on Lightweightit. Kai nuo olis voinut valita mitkä tahansa kiekot mutta LW:t on alla. Just kuten 90-00 luvullakin! Ne ei olleet ketään kellä ei ollut LW:n kiekkoja! 

Mutta se siitä, toivottavasti Juurosportti näyttäs taas yrityksen huomenna.





> kannattaisi polkimetkin kiinnittää.



Virtaviivasempi se on ilman! Nopeempi!

----------


## Oatmeal Stout

> Virtaviivasempi se on ilman! Nopeempi!



Toki, mutta poljinakselin asennus päkiään on vähän Über-tuunausta vaikka kevyempi ratkaisu kuin kenkään asennettuna.

----------


## PeeHoo

Jack Bobridge ajoi 51.3 kilometriä, jäi  Marhias Brändlen ennätyksestä puolisen kilometriä.
http://www.cyclingnews.com/races/jack-bobridge-hour-record-attempt-2015/results

----------


## r.a.i

Kattelin tuota jonnekin 25 minuutin kohdille asti. Ei jaksanut katsoa pidempään, kun oli niin hel.... tylsä. Ehkä tosta pahimmat kaverin fanit ja aussit jaksoi innostua, mutta mun mielestä nykyaikana pitäisi pystyä parempaan. Kuvaruutuun syke, teho, nopeus jne tiedot, niin ainakin hardcore pyöräilijät kiinnostuu. Nyt ei näytetty juuri mitään, kulunut aika välillä vilahti näytössä....tätä menoa tunnin enkkayritys ei kyllä kiinnosta, kun korkeintaan tapauksessa jossa joku super-nimimies lähtee velolle

----------


## Indurain

Joo kaipasin ruutuun jne tietoa , ME- yritys kiinostaa kyllä

----------


## J T K

Raakaa hommaa. Voigtin suoritus senkun nousee arvoonsa, paljon oli juttua että se on paperia siinä vaiheessa kun muut tulevat ajamaan. No, onhan nämä menneet ohi mutta niukasti..

----------


## r.a.i

Bobridgen haastattelu "aliarvioitu ennätys"

http://www.cyclingweekly.co.uk/news/...-record-155270

Tuossa vertailua kolmen edellisen ajon vauhdinjaosta, Bobridge lähti näköjään kuin tykin suusta ja hyytyi pahasti...

https://twitter.com/xavierdisley/sta...56543481470978

----------


## Johan Moraal

Uusi yritys?

----------


## vetooo

Bobridge ei muistanut, että 4 kilometrin takaa-ajo ei olekaan ihan sama asia kuin 60 minuutin taistelu kelloa vastaan.

----------


## vakevves

Epäonnistumisesta huolimatta Bobridgen voi katsoa omistavan 10 km epävirallisen ME:n. Kierrosajoista arvioin sen olevan 11 min pinnassa, jopa alle. Se voi hyvinkin kestää useamman hyökkäyksen tunnin ME-yrityksissä. Löytyykö jostain tarkkoja Bobridgen väliaikoja?

----------


## jjyrki

Seuraava yrittäjä: Rohan Dennis
http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/live...record-attempt

----------


## Googol

Yritys on alkamassa: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1czalpk4j7E

----------


## Kare_Eskola

UCI-kanava Youtubessa näyttää suorana. Aika jännä että esmes Fizik mieluummin näyttää paljaita kenkiä kuin käyttää aerokkaampia kengänsuojia.

----------


## Googol

Taitaa olla radalla kengänsuojat kielletty.

10 km: 11:26,527
20 km: 22:47,558
30 km: 34:06,122
40 km: 45,26,844
50 km: 57,03,536

----------


## leecher

Tätä voisi olla ihan mielenkiintoista katsoa jos näkisi watit ja sykkeen ruudussa. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Kare_Eskola

45 min kohdalla alkoi hidastua.

----------


## jjyrki

52491, onnitelut.

----------


## VPR

> Taitaa olla radalla kengänsuojat kielletty.



Sisäradalla on kielletty, esim. Käpylässä saa käyttää.

----------


## J T K

Ja sitten odottelemaan kuka yrittää uutta rekordia Käpylässä.

----------


## VPR

Suomen ennätyksiä voisikin rikkoa, esimerkiksi naisten 39,471 km luulisi olevan rikottavissa.

----------


## r.a.i

http://cyclingtips.com.au/2015/02/pu...ateur-compare/

Hyvä juttu amatööristä tunnin kimpussa. Mielenkiintoista tässä on, että kerrotaan oikeasti tehot millä on ajettu, päin vastoin kuin noissa pro-miesten yrityksissä. Kun vertaa tätä ajoa Jason Austinin muutaman metrin pidempään master-enkkaan saa vähän vertailupohjaa, kuinka paljon tehoja vaaditaan ja mikä on aerodynamiikan merkitys....

http://alex-cycle.blogspot.fi/2009/0...-of-power.html

----------


## Johan Moraal

Seuraava yrittäjä Dekker

----------


## Markku Silvenius

> Seuraava yrittäjä Dekker



Tämä voi olla yllättävä musta hevonen. Onkohan Dekker ajanut rataa koskaan, äkkiseltään en muista? Mutta jos osaa valmistautua fyysisesti niin..haamuaika, eiku matka.

----------


## VesaP

Irtoaakohan soppari vielä täksi kaudeksi jostain ylimmän tason tiimistä jos vetäsee ennätyksen! Jännä nähdä. Olis varmaan ainakin ansainnut moisen jos kerta on maailman paras! Eli Dekker lähtee vetäsee tunnin mittasen työhaastattelun!  :Hymy:

----------


## tapna

Kävisipä Fabio tai Tony paukuttamassa kerralla kunnon ennätyksen, niin päästäisiin näistä uusia ennätyksiä yrittävistä hupiveikoista ja alle 55k:n huumorituloksista.

----------


## kolistelija

> Kävisipä Fabio tai Tony paukuttamassa kerralla kunnon ennätyksen, niin päästäisiin näistä uusia ennätyksiä yrittävistä hupiveikoista ja alle 55k:n huumorituloksista.



Eiköhän tuo eräs brittimies tee enkan jota nuokin saavat sitten yrittää, jos vaikka onnistuisivat...  :Kieli pitkällä:

----------


## Markku Silvenius

> Kävisipä Fabio tai Tony paukuttamassa kerralla kunnon ennätyksen, niin päästäisiin näistä uusia ennätyksiä yrittävistä hupiveikoista ja alle 55k:n huumorituloksista.



Wiggo tulee tekemään pohjat pitkäksi aikaa, mutta Rohan Dennisin ja Wiggon ero on senverran pieni, että ei todennäköisesti mitään supersuurta ylitystä tule. 54,5 plus miinus voisi olla sivistynyt arvaus.

----------


## Indurain

Mielenkiinto pysyy kun yrittäjiä on tasasin väliajoin, toivottavasti "pohjia" 56 ei tehdä heti ! -sen jälkeen kukaan ei enään yritä ennekuin taas ennätykset mitätöidään,  jonkulainen MC vois olla ratkaisu siihen että huiput ajaisivat kerran vuodessa pohjat näkyviin .

----------


## PeeHoo

Dekker yrittää illalla korkealla, Mexicossa, taitaa olla Suomen aikaa torstaita.

Cyclingnews; http://www.cyclingnews.com/features/...record-attempt

*Frame*: Koga TeeTeeTrack, Full carbon frame with integrated stem.
*Fork*: Koga TeeTeeTrack, Carbon with multiposition alloy dropouts.
*Seatpost*: Koga, Full carbon
*Stem*: Koga, Full carbon
*Wheels*: Mavic Comete Track
*Tires*: Dugast
*Handlebar*: 3T Brezza II 
*Cranck*: Rotor
*Chain*: KMC (3/32")
*Saddle*: Pro Aerofuel

----------


## Juha Lehtinen

Dekker pyöräilee parasta-aikaa eurosport 2:lla. Kuvaruutu ei näytä kuin ajoon kulunutta aikaa. Välillä tosin vilahtaa taulu jota Dekkerille näytetään.

----------


## StantheMan

Oli äsken Dennisiä jäljessä vähän.

----------


## StantheMan

Pitäisi kai ajaa 17,0 kierroksia. Ajaa huomattavasti hitaampia nyt.

----------


## pöökke

Ei ajanotto kyllä nyt herättänyt paljoa luottamusta mutta ilmeisesti yritys jäi vajaaksi. Tulos oli kaiketi 52,221m.

----------


## r.a.i

https://mobile.twitter.com/xavierdis...74055164129281

Tämän virallisempaa en löytänyt. Hyytyi pahasti viimeisellä kolmanneksella. - ei enkkaa...

----------


## PeeHoo

Ei ollut huono yritys, 52,221 km meni, ennätys on 52,491 km. Pitkiä metrejä kyllä varsinkin loppuvaiheessa.

Ja ettei totuus unohtuisi, Chris Boardman ajoi vuonna 1996 56,375 km, mutta se ei ollut nykysääntöjen mukainen fillari.

----------


## VPR

http://velonews.competitor.com/2015/...arch-14_362768

----------


## asb

> http://velonews.competitor.com/2015/...arch-14_362768



Saittimoottori pätkii ton urlin vähän hönösti, eli "*Gustav Larsson will go for hour record on March 14*".

Manchesterissä, eli merenpinnan tasolla. Ennätys pysyy Denniksen hyllyllä.

----------


## vetooo

Wigginsin ME-yritys 7. kesäkuuta Lontoossa.

----------


## fyah

> Wigginsin ME-yritys 7. kesäkuuta Lontoossa.



Näkynee tämän hetkisen tiedon mukaan exclusively on SKY Sports eli ei Eurosportilla. 

Alex Dowsett hyökkää ennätyksen kimppuu 2.5 Manchesterissä ja se tulee suorana ES:ltä

----------


## VesaP

> Näkynee tämän hetkisen tiedon mukaan exclusively on SKY Sports eli ei Eurosportilla.



No voi *****!  :Vihainen: 

Edit: Sky:lla on joku "day pass" jolla voi kattoo Sky Sportsin kanavia 24h pientä maksua vastaan, mutta näköjään UK ONLY. Aika hanuria kyllä kun vihdoin THE yritys tulee niin sitä ei sit näytetä missään ko saaren ulkopuolella.

----------


## ratikka

> No voi *****! 
> 
> Edit: Sky:lla on joku "day pass" jolla voi kattoo Sky Sportsin kanavia 24h pientä maksua vastaan, mutta näköjään UK ONLY. Aika hanuria kyllä kun vihdoin THE yritys tulee niin sitä ei sit näytetä missään ko saaren ulkopuolella.



Kyllä tuohon helpot kikat löytyy. Ohjeita tulee sitten varmaan lähempänä.

----------


## pätkä

Alex Dowsett 52.937 km - uusi ennätys  http://www.cyclingnews.com/races/ale...t-2015/results

----------


## Steni

Hienosti ajoi lopun 10-15min, kun oli pahimmillaan
yli 8 sekuntia perässä vanhaa ennätystä......

----------


## Aapo Jäykkäperä

Millä pyörällä uusi ennätys ajettu ? Tunturilla vai Helkamalla tahi jollain muulla  :Hymy:

----------


## jone1

Yllä olevassa linkissä on kuva pyörästä (viesti no.158) Canyon.
Edit. Onko suorituksestä videoo nähtävissä? Tuubista en löytäny.

----------


## jaksu

> No voi *****! 
> 
> Edit: Sky:lla on joku "day pass" jolla voi kattoo Sky Sportsin kanavia 24h pientä maksua vastaan, mutta näköjään UK ONLY. Aika hanuria kyllä kun vihdoin THE yritys tulee niin sitä ei sit näytetä missään ko saaren ulkopuolella.




esim. f-securen freedome on ratkaisu tuohon. softasta virtuualisijainniksi UK.

----------


## DeCadence

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD

----------


## PeeHoo

Sir Bradley yrittää tunnin ennätystä Pinarello Bolide HR:llä. Ajopäivä on 7.6.2015 ja paikkana Lee Valley VeloPark Lontoossa. Liput menivät kaupaksi hetkessä.

----------


## TuplaO

Sitähän ne sanovat Wigginsistä, että mies on erittäin hyvä valmistautumaan/motivoitumaan tällaisiin yksittäisiin koitoksiin, jos sille päälle sattuu. Vaikea uskoa, etteikö ennätys paukkuisi. Sitä kyllä en ihan heti usko, että 55 km menisi tosta noin vaan. Aikataulutus ja vauhdinjako yleensä näyttää tässä hommassa olevan helvetin tärkeää, etenkin jos vertaa muutamaa viimeistä yritystä. Sen luulisi Wigginsiltä onnistuvan. Mikäköhän luku miehellä ja taustajoukoilla on mielessä? Jotainhan se uhosi, että tekee kerralla riittävän kovan ennätyksen...

----------


## Googol

> Näkynee tämän hetkisen tiedon mukaan exclusively on SKY Sports eli ei Eurosportilla.



Nyt ainakin ohjelmatietojen mukaan tulee myös eurosportilta.

----------


## fyah

> Näkynee tämän hetkisen tiedon mukaan exclusively on SKY Sports eli ei Eurosportilla. 
> 
> Alex Dowsett hyökkää ennätyksen kimppuu 2.5 Manchesterissä ja se tulee suorana ES:ltä



Hmm..


SU Kesäkuu 07
*14:00**Pyöräily*
Pyöräily: Critérium du Dauphiné, Ranska - 1. etappi
*19:45**Pyöräily*
Pyöräily: Critérium du Dauphiné, Ranska - 1. etappi. Selostus: Peter Selin
*20:15**Pyöräily*
Pyöräily: Tunnin ajon maailmanennätysyritys ,  - Selostus: Peter Selin

----------


## Googol

Wiggins tavoittelee 55,25 kilometriä. Sitten voidaankin taas unohtaa koko ennätys ainakin muutamaksi vuodeksi, kun kukaan ei viitsi edes yrittää. Mutta pitäähän se tietysti ajaa ensin.

----------


## asb

> Wiggins tavoittelee 55,25 kilometriä. Sitten voidaankin taas unohtaa koko ennätys ainakin muutamaksi vuodeksi, kun kukaan ei viitsi edes yrittää. Mutta pitäähän se tietysti ajaa ensin.



Höpö höpö. Ei se Wiggo ole ainoa tempokuski maailmassa ja sitäpaitti se ajaa Lontoossa. Laitetaan joku Tony Marttiini ajamaan Meksikoon, niin alkaa Boardmanin enkat olla vaarassa.

----------


## Mattia

Koskaan en ole edes velolla käynyt saati siellä ajamisesta mitn ymmärrä, mutta viisaammat spekuloivat Wiggolla olevan iso (?) etu tunnin ajossa verrattuna just esim. Martiniin ja Fabianiin. 

"Miljuuna" kierrosta veloa hinkattuna ihan pennusta asti. Sir ajeli kuulemma huippu rata-aikoinaan, jopa niihin piireihin, poikkeuksellisen lyhyitä kierroksia eikä kerännyt turhia nousumetrejä. Vaikka taito seurata millintarkasti viivaa olisi aavistuksen taantunut, niin ehkä vieläkin pystyy sumussa ajamaan tarkemmin kuin em. veljet ja saisi sillä ratkaisevat watit puolelleen. Tiedä häntä...

Minäkään en myös suoralta kädeltä usko, että Wiggo olisi viimeinen mohikaani tässä buumissa, vaikka ajaisi kuinka kovan tuloksen. Muutamasta hänen jälkeensä jäävästä potentiaalisesta kuskista, joku varmaan tarttuu sponsoreineen täkyyn. Wiggon (mahdollisen) ME-tuloksen lyömiseen liittyy huomattavasti isompi markkina-arvo ja henkis-urheilullinen haaste, kuin näiden aiempien tusinakavereiden tuloksiin.

----------


## fyah

> .......Wiggon (mahdollisen) ME-tuloksen lyömiseen liittyy huomattavasti isompi markkina-arvo ja henkis-urheilullinen haaste, kuin näiden aiempien *tusinakavereiden* tuloksiin.



Tusinakavereiden? Ok...

----------


## asb

> Tusinakavereiden? Ok...



Näitä 52 kilsan tyyppejä on maailmassa tusina. 55 kilsan tyyppejä on 2 tai 3.

Eli tusinatyyppejä hyvinkin.

----------


## Mattia

^^Ilmaisin itseäni huonosti. 

En tod. tarkoittanut vähätellä Dowsettiä tai muita aiempia ME-miehiä. Lähinnä ajattelin heidän kaupallista tunnettuuttaan, kiihottavuutta ja markkina-arvoa suuren yleisön silmissä. Sekä urheilullista houkuttelevuutta ja haastetta Martinin, Cancellaran & co silmissä. Molemmissa asioissa verrattuna Wigginsiin.

Tietysti asbin esittämän logiikan mukaan oikeinhan tuo alunperinkin meni  :Vink:

----------


## Cybbe

Nyt tulee hyvät pohjat mutta varmasti tämäkin ennätys rikotaan.

----------


## Hääppönen

Kaikki ennätykset tehdään rikottaviksi.  :Sarkastinen:

----------


## PeeHoo

> "Miljuuna" kierrosta veloa hinkattuna ihan pennusta asti. Sir ajeli kuulemma huippu rata-aikoinaan, jopa niihin piireihin, poikkeuksellisen lyhyitä kierroksia eikä kerännyt turhia nousumetrejä.



Sir B. osaa ainakin reitin ja on suunnitellut ajon:

LOOPSTART:
           do_work();
            // suora, kaarre vasempaan...
   if (time<60mins) goto LOOPSTART;

END

----------


## Googol

Kohta se alkaa.

----------


## juhoo

Grafiikka on taas aika farssi. No laskeehan noi kierrosajat tietty päässäkin, mutta...

----------


## Poursuivant

Jep. Mullakin meni UCI-kanava ja Skysports vaihtoon. Britti-Eurosportin (oman?) grafiikan mukaan, 75 kierroksen jälkeen 50 sekuntia Dowsettia edellä. Dowsetti ajoi 212 kiekkaa.

Dave Brailsfordin mukaan, ehkä lähti inan liian tiukkaa vetämään alussa, mutta rauhoittui. Nyt alkaa ka. (90 kierroksen jälkeen) jo lähestyä tuota limitiksi laitettua 55km/h

----------


## Googol

Ajaa kyllä kuin kello, mutta korkeapaine taisi estää 55 km ylityksen.

----------


## Poursuivant

KA. ollut jo jonkin aikaa pikkaisen yli 54,6 km/h, mutta nyt alkaa hieman hieman hieman tipahtamaan. 12 min jäljellä.

----------


## Poursuivant

Tulihan se uusi ennätys - 54,526 km/h. Vähemmän kuin odotettiin? Rata vapaa FC:lle

----------


## Googol

> Rata vapaa FC:lle



Eikös FC ilmoittanut että ei kiinnosta (enää, kun menivät sääntöjä muuttamaan juuri kun oli suunnitellut vanhoilla säännöillä yrittämällä). Eikä FC enää ole samassa tempokunnossa kuin ennen.

----------


## asb

Väitän, että tämä ennätys kestää todella pitkään. Wigginsin kyky ajaa ennalta määriteltyä nopeutta on aivan tajuton ja se on kuukausien tieteellisen harjoittelun (ja tietysti myös vuosien kokemuksen) tulos. Tony Martin saattaa kyetä watteihin, mutta hän on pohjimmiltaan maantiepyöräilijä, eikä hänellä ei ole mahdollisuutta omistautua kuukausiksi pelkästään ennätyksen rikkomiselle ja rata-ajon harjoittelulle. Aina on tulossa tai menossa maantiekisoja, jotka rikkovat treeniohjelman.


https://twitter.com/xavierdisley/sta...23682308075521

----------


## DeCadence

> --- >>> 20.02.2015: Wiggo tulee tekemään pohjat pitkäksi aikaa, mutta Rohan Dennisin ja Wiggon ero on senverran pieni, että ei todennäköisesti mitään supersuurta ylitystä tule. *54,5* plus miinus voisi olla sivistynyt arvaus.



Aika sivistynyt arvaus  :Vink:

----------


## J T K

Oli kyllä hienoa seurata tuota ennätysajoa. Välittömästihän siitä näki, että nyt on tapahtumassa jotain erityistä ja kuskina on poikkeuksellinen urheilija. Eipä siinä ollut epäselvyttä, etteikö uutta ennätystä tulisi. Harmillista, ettei nuo ilmastolliset olosuhteet suosineet - oma veikkaus 55.197kmh ei välttämättä olisi ollut kaukana optimioloissa. Mutta kuten asb totesi, ei tuota taideta ihan äkkiä siirtää historiaan, tosin pienen pienen mahdollisuuden tuo jätti. Joskus ja jossain tulee taas uusi poikkeustapaus, joka latoo uudet lukemat.

----------


## PeeHoo

Kova suoritus! Kuka rikkoo ennätyksen? Minä en keksi yhtään ehdokasta.

----------


## VesaP

Loistosuoritus Wiggolta! On se äijä!

Äijä sensijaan ei ollut eilen Eurosportin ohjaaja tms, näyttää haastattelua samaan aikaan kun startti tapahtui. Olishan se kiva ollut nähdä kun Brad marssii pyörän päälle ja puhaltelee viimeisen kerran vielä ennen starttia.

Ja hupaisa tuo Wiggins tiimi. Ei mitään tekemistä olevinaan Team Sky:n kanssa, about samat sponssit vain, ja Skyn bossikin (Brailsford) mukana tuolla jne.  :Hymy:  No, onhan niillä eri kypärämerkki ja muistaakseni eri osasarjakin, eli täysin eri setti!  :Hymy: 

Harmillista kun Lontooseen sattu just eilen tyyliin vuoden ainut aurinkoinen päivä. Jos vesisateen kautta olis vielä voinut 1km/h kovempaa vetää. Toisaalta, jännä jos hallissa missä pystyy säätää lämpöä ja kosteuttakin manuaalisesti, olis ulkoilmallakin ollut vielä osuutensa suoritukseen? No, ehkä se keinotekoinen ilmamassa ei hallissa täysin korvaannu ulkoa tulevalla (kuivalla) ilmalla.

----------


## Inline Biker

Katselin Eurosportin lähetyksen, ja mielestäni siitä puuttui sekä startti että n. puoli minuuttia lopusta juuri siitä kohtaa, kun tasan tunti tuli täyteen. Nuohan ovat tuollaisen tunninajon tärkeimmät ja kiinnostavimmat kohdat, niin olikohan joku muu televisiokanava ostanut yksinoikeuden juuri noiden kohtien näyttämiseen suorassa lähetyksessä.

Ulkomaisella foorumilla arvoivat, että jos olisi ollut matalapaine Lontoon kohdalla, niin tulos olisi ollut n. 700 metriä parempi. Siis pienemmän ilman tiheyden ja sitä kautta pienemmän ilmanvastuksen takia. Ottakaapa tämäkin detalji huomioon, kun yritätte omia ennätyksiä...

----------


## jeijei

> Kova suoritus! Kuka rikkoo ennätyksen? Minä en keksi yhtään ehdokasta.



FC ei osallistu, niin ehkä Martin? Pitäisi riittää kunto tunnin  vetoon.
Niin kova suoritus, ettei kyllä ihan heppoisin eväin poljeta pidemmälle

----------


## Markku Silvenius

> Aika sivistynyt arvaus



2-3 kierrosta olisi tullut lisää jos olisi ajanut viivalla kuin Dowsett. Oliko se nopeusero niin suuri että g-voima olisi jo liian ongelmallinen jos pitää tiukasti viivalinjan kaarteesta tullessa? Kuvittelisi että tuo Bolide on kuitenkin parempi ohjata kuin Boardmanin tai Romingerin kalustot ja erityisesti Boardmanin ajoasento. Valintahan oli kai tarkoituksellinen suhteessa tuohon veloon mennä kaarteet viivalla ja laskea ulos suorille. Rahastus painoi sen verran, että ei valittu optimiveloa. Sivistynyt arvaus on että euroopastakin olisi löytynyt muutama parempi velo ennätysten tekoon.

----------


## Markku Silvenius

Martinin ongelma on velon pinnan kastuminen omasta kuolasta niin, että jossain kohtaa tulee pannutus..  :Vink:

----------


## asb

> 2-3 kierrosta olisi tullut lisää jos olisi ajanut viivalla kuin Dowsett. Oliko se nopeusero niin suuri että g-voima olisi jo liian ongelmallinen jos pitää tiukasti viivalinjan kaarteesta tullessa? Kuvittelisi että tuo Bolide on kuitenkin parempi ohjata kuin Boardmanin tai Romingerin kalustot ja erityisesti Boardmanin ajoasento. Valintahan oli kai tarkoituksellinen suhteessa tuohon veloon mennä kaarteet viivalla ja laskea ulos suorille.



Ei se suoralla mutkittelu pidentänyt matkaa, kuin pari senttiä per suora. Ehkä 5-10 metriä koko tunnin aikana. Voit kokeilla laittaa metrin mittaisen langan maahan ja katsoa kuinka paljon pää siirtyy, kun siirrät keskikohtaa puoli senttiä pois linjalta. Tai lienee helpompi laskea Pythagoraan lauseella, niin ei tartte poistua nojatuoliasiantuntijan paikalta lainkaan.  :Hymy:

----------


## Markku Silvenius

> ..kitinää..



Suorat pidemmät kuin metri. Punainen viiva 255m. Mutta oikeassa olet, ei siellä pelkkää punaista viivaa ajettu.

----------


## Googol

Jos oletetetaan, että Wiggins olisi ajanut kaarteet keskimäärin 30 cm ulkona optimista, ylimääräistä olisi tullut noin 2 metriä/kierros. Jos lisäksi oletetaan, että suorat olisi ajettu vielä puoli metriä ulompana, ja siirtymä sisään/ulos kaarrelinjalle/linjalta olisi tapahtunut 3 metrin matkalla, tästä olisi tullut lisää vielä 16 cm/kierros. Jos metrin (mitä ei kyllä joka kerta ollut), lisämatka olisi silti vain 64 cm. Havaitaan siis, että suorilla ulkona ajaminen on paljon vähemmän haitallista kuin kurveissa. 

Eli ehkä sitä optimilinjaa kiertämällä olisi voinut vajaa 2 kierrosta tulla lisää. Tosin en osaa sanoa onko tuo 30 cm lähelläkään oikeaa. Ei se ainakaan enempää ollut.

----------


## asb

> Suorat pidemmät kuin metri. Punainen viiva 255m. Mutta oikeassa olet, ei siellä pelkkää punaista viivaa ajettu.



Kyse on suhteellisuuden käsitteestä. Milli metrin matkalla tarkoittaa 25 senttiä, kun mittakaava kasvatetaan 250 metriin.

En uskonut että tämäkin pitää joskus vääntää rautalangasta.

----------


## TERU

Kaks sataa vuotta vanha idea kääntyvän etupyörän käyttämisestä tasapainon säilyttämiseen on edelleen voimassa. Se oli ehkä suurin oivallus pyörän käytölle. Viivasuora ajo on mahdotonta.

----------


## mjmiett

Terve vaan, ensimmäinen viestini foorumille on heti viisastelua  :Vink:  Mutta, jos vaikkapa SUORALLA 40 metrin matkalla seilaa tuon 30 cm sivuun ja sitten takaisin, tulee yhdellä suoralla kulkeneeksi (pythagoraan lauseella) 0,22 cm pitemmän matkan kuin suoraa viivaa pitkin. Näitä mahtuu kierrokselle kaksi ja jos kierroksia on n. 200 niin koko rupeaman matkalta tuli ajaneeksi kokonaista 400*0,22 eli n. 90 cm pidemmän matkan kuin suoraa viivaa pitkin. Kuten yllä sanottua, suoralla hieman sivussa ajaminen on paljon vähemmän haitallista kuin mutkassa.

Oletin siis, että keskustelussa käsiteltiin tuota suorilla tapahtunutta siirtymistä, mutkat sitten asia erikseen.

----------


## Markku Silvenius

> Kaks sataa vuotta vanha idea kääntyvän etupyörän käyttämisestä tasapainon säilyttämiseen on edelleen voimassa. Se oli ehkä suurin oivallus pyörän käytölle. Viivasuora ajo on mahdotonta.



Kandee katsoa Dowsettin ajo. AD ajoi viimeisellä kierroksella vähän kiemurrellen mutta vähemmän kuin Wiggins millään kierroksella. Muut kierrokset Dowsett ajoi sen verran suoraan että ajoa voidaan pitää jonkinlaisena referenssinä. Toki velo oli eri.

Mut voihan se olla että tuo menee vielä hylkyyn kun se kustomi 3D-printti-stonga ja väärä valmennusapu nyt tapetilla.

----------


## VesaP

> Mut voihan se olla että tuo menee vielä hylkyyn kun se kustomi 3D-printti-stonga ja väärä valmennusapu nyt tapetilla.



Linkkejä näihin spekulaatioihin?

Edit: Ai nyt on Cyclingnewssissä ainakin jo:

http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/wigg...dowsetts-coach

----------


## Shamus

Suoralla nostetaan ajolinja hieman ulommas ihan tarkoituksella, saadaan parempi sisäänmeno ja vauhdin säilyminen kaarteeseen. Kyllä kaikki tuon tason kuskit osaavat ajaa suoraan suoralla  :Vink:

----------


## zander

Muisto-paitaaki kohta saatavilla  :Hymy: 
http://www.rapha.cc/eu/en/shop/wiggi...roduct/WHR01XX

----------


## Jussi

http://www.analyticcycling.com/genmo...rsuitWdAn.html

----------


## Markku Silvenius

VesaP:

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/sport/oth...tts-coach.html

Tuosta aamulla luin..

----------


## Markku Silvenius

Hyvä kirjoitus ajolinjoista:

http://alex-cycle.blogspot.fi/2015/0...thers.html?m=1

----------


## OJ

> Muisto-paitaaki kohta saatavilla 
> http://www.rapha.cc/eu/en/shop/wiggi...roduct/WHR01XX



Tilasin jo neljä kun olivat niin halpoja. 

Ihan hienoa, että tunnin ajo on tapetilla 20-vuoden tauon jälkeen. Wiggins ollut taas vähän liikaa tapetilla mun makuun.

----------


## Markku Silvenius

+1 
Rahastushan tuossa menee jo melkein 50% yli tavoiteasetannassa. Vähän jo kuin Terminator Genisys, räiskettä ja taakiakin ehkä mutta..

Toivottavasti seuraava suuri eli Stefan Kueng tekee homman suorituskyky edellä.

----------


## J T K

Onhan tässä sitäkin, mutta kyllä kokonaiskuva on huima ja tulokset ovat historian kirjoilla. Tämän päivän pisnes on oma juttunsa.

----------


## Markku Silvenius

Dowsettin pitäisi mennä korkealle ajamaan tuo uusiksi, niin voisi optimissaan mennä ohi juuri ja juuri. Pakottaisi Wiggon ajamaan uudestaan.  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## asb

> Oletin siis, että keskustelussa käsiteltiin tuota suorilla tapahtunutta siirtymistä, mutkat sitten asia erikseen.



Äläpä häirtitse. Vitut ennätyksistä, kun Wiggins ajoi selvästi väärin. Robottikin olisi ajanut lähempänä punaviivaa mutkassa päälle viienkympin vauheissa.

Kukas muuten on käynyt 250m velodromilla ja ihan oikeasti ajanut mutkaan viittäkymppiä? Minäpä olen ja voin sanoa, että se viivaa myöten ajaminen ei ole mikään pikkujuttu (ja mulla oli sentään droppitanko ja takana vähemmän, kuin 40 kilsaa vauhdinottoa). Wigginsin ajolinja oli hyvin lähellä täydellistä, sanoivat Nojatuoli-Silveniukset täällä mitä tahansa.

----------


## DeCadence

Ei ollu "aero"-vermeitä ei... :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Markku Silvenius

> Minäpä olen



Vertailu ei kohdistu meihin kahteen Antti hyvä..

Tuostahan nuo näkee vaikka kliksutellen pitkin matkaa:

Dowsett:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_mzp08nLi5g

Wiggo:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sN9FQIRJOKI

Dowsettilla btw viimeisen kympin aikana parikymmentä kierrosta samoissa vauhdeissa kuin Wiggolla ja ainoa kierros jossa Dowsettilla tekniikka selkeästi hajosi oli hänen viimeinen kierroksensa jossa varmaankin tunneryöppy ja euforia hajoitti. Viimeisen kiepan vauhtihan oli senverran kova, että Wiggolla vain kuusi kieppaa ajon alkukilometreillä meni samoihin tai yli.

Tottakai Wiggon ajo on parempi sillä simppelillä mittapuulla, että ennätys on de facto. Kuitenkin se oli vahvasti kaksijakoinen verrattuna Dowsettin ajoon; täydellinen ajoasento ja teoreettinen ajolinja ilmeisen tiedostetusti sovellettu eri rataprofiiliin mitä Manchesterissa. Huomioiden Wiggon ratauran laajuus verrattuna Dowsettiin, ei olisi odottanut tuollaista luikertelevaa ajoa ollenkaan.

----------


## vakevves

Kyllä Wiggins on nostanut tunnin ajon ennätysriman erittäin korkealle. Ne, jotka pääsivät 53-lukemiin, täytyy nyt parantaa 55:een. Sään edullisuuteen ei voi luottaa. 

2 km parannus on luokkaa 4% ja vastaavasti tehojen täytyy kasvaa 8% ilmanvastuksen progressiivisuudesta johtuen. Noin suuret harppaukset ovat huipputasolla lähes mahdottomia. 


Ihmettelen välinekohua, sillä kaikki ennätyspyörät olivat ennätysyritykseen kustomoituja.

----------


## OJ

> Onhan tässä sitäkin, mutta kyllä kokonaiskuva on huima ja tulokset ovat historian kirjoilla. Tämän päivän pisnes on oma juttunsa.



Wiggins on voittanut kolme (3) UCI rankattua yhteislähtökisaa maantiellä. Pahoittelen offaria, mutta mulle tulee lähes mistä hyvänsä anglokuskista allergisia reaktioita. Ei välttämättä kuskin takia, mutta satavarmasti anglofanien/-median vaahtoamisen takia.

Ja vakevves. Muistan hädin tuskin ne jutut 20-vuoden takaa. "Nyt on rima niin korkealla että ei mennä enää heittämällä yli", sitten Rominger hyppäsi ratapyörän satulaan ja ajoi niin uitun kovaa.

----------


## J T K

En nyt erityisemmin ihannoi Wigginssiä, mutta meriitit puhuttelee radalta ja aika-ajosta. Ei maantiepuoli niinkään. Enempi mulla sylettää joku Valverde. Kait ne on jokaisella omat antipatiansa joitakin kohtaan - syystä tai toisesta.

----------


## mjmiett

> 2 km parannus on luokkaa 4% ja vastaavasti tehojen täytyy kasvaa 8%  ilmanvastuksen progressiivisuudesta johtuen. Noin suuret harppaukset  ovat huipputasolla lähes mahdottomia.



Itse asiassa ilmanvastuksen voittamiseksi vaadittu teho riippuu nopeuden KOLMANNESTA ei toisesta potenssissta, kuten yleinen käsitys on. Eli 4% parannus keskariin vaatii tehojen kasvamista yli 12% (ilmanvastuksen osalta), jos kaikki muu säilyy ennallaan.

Täsmennyksenä vielä, että ilmanvastuksen suuruus Newtoneina riippuu nopeuden toisesta potenssista toki, mutta teho on eri asia.

----------


## MTBVespa

Jes, jes, jes! Vanha kunnon ilmanvastus vääntö alkakoon! Ketkäs ne tässä tovi sit niistä ilmanvastuksista väänti? Jostain pahvisista spoilereista oli myös puhetta...

----------


## DeCadence

*1 tunti*





miehet
45,299 km
Harry Hannus
Akilles
1974

naiset
39,471 km
Tea Vikstedt-Nyman
HTL
1985

juniorit-miehet
45,079 km
Jyrki Tujunen
VP
1986

veteraanit-miehet
43,565 km
Pasi Ahlroos
IK-32
2001



http://www.pyoraily.fi/tilastot/suomen_ennatykset/

----------


## VPR

TWD-Länkenillä ei ainakaan ole juurikaan kiinnostusta asiaan koska kuulemma "tunnin ajon SE ei taida olla kovin suuri meriitti CV:ssa".

----------


## buhvalo

Eilen kävi itse nevöhööd kokeilemassa tunnin ennätystä. Jonkin verran laskelmat pielessä jos todella arveli haastavansa ME:n. Toki sponsoroituna lomareissuna kiva.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=--Tb0nLFUdY&t=347s

----------


## pulmark

V. Bussi tuuppasi tänään naisten uuden ME Meksikossa. Entinen ennätys parani 27m ja on nyt himpun verran yli 48km (48,007km). Bussi yritti ennätystä jo eilen mutta keskeytti 40min jälkeen.

https://www.hs.fi/urheilu/art-2000005828381.html

https://www.youtube.com/watch?time_c...&v=fNBMYRWzb38

----------


## VPR

https://pyoraily.fi/2018/09/16/marti...tapyorailyssa/

----------


## LJL

> https://pyoraily.fi/2018/09/16/marti...tapyorailyssa/



Hieno suoritus, varsinkin jos ollut jotain kovempaa sivutuulta.. Ei hyvää päivää.

----------


## Kare_Eskola

Campenaerts aloittaa oman yrityksensä reilun tunnin päästä. Uskoisin että Wigginsin enkka paukkuu. Suora striimi youtuben uci-kanavalta.

----------


## OJ

Epävirallinen 55087m, eli kaksi kierrosta enemmän kuin Wiggo.

EDIT: Virallinen 55089m.

----------


## skott

Onks tietoo mimmoset välitykset oli käytössä? Kadenssi 100n hujakoilla?

----------


## vakevves

> Onks tietoo mimmoset välitykset oli käytössä? Kadenssi 100n hujakoilla?



Virallista tietoa ei taida olla. Cycling Weekly:n mukaan vaihtoehtoina voisi olla 60/14 tai 61/14. Kitkan takia alle 14 piikkisen takarattaan käyttö ei kannata. Itse suorituksesta huomasin, että 3 viimeistä kierrosta olivat nopeimmat. KeskiwATIT  kiinnostaa toki.

----------


## jarkempp

Tuossapa konkelista lisää:
https://www.bicycling.com/bikes-gear...r-record-bike/

105rpm kadenssilla laskivat onnistuvansa.

----------


## Köfte

^ kiitos linkistä, työkaveri heitti viime yönä vinkin asiasta.
Matalalla profiililla ovat edenneet.

----------


## r.a.i

> Virallista tietoa ei taida olla. Cycling Weekly:n mukaan vaihtoehtoina voisi olla 60/14 tai 61/14. Kitkan takia alle 14 piikkisen takarattaan käyttö ei kannata. Itse suorituksesta huomasin, että 3 viimeistä kierrosta olivat nopeimmat. KeskiwATIT  kiinnostaa toki.



330W

https://twitter.com/wattbike/status/1118442750666526721

----------


## Jeesu

Tohdin epäillä. Olisiko ainakin 100W enemmän?

----------


## Googol

430 W tunnin ajan melkein kahdessa kilometrissä kuulostaa enemmän D-ketjun jutuilta. 330 W taas sitten hieman matalalta, vaikka parhaan teho/ilmanvastus suhteen saavuttamisessa panostus olisikin ilmanvastuksen minimoinnissa.

----------


## r.a.i

Itse laskeskelin, että olis tarvinnut noin 350-360 wattia tuohon enkkaan, mutta nuo linkin kaverit on ehkä käyttäneet touhuun enemmän aikaa, kuin minä joten luotan siihen 330 wattiin.

----------


## jarkempp

Niin syytä muistaa että oltiin korkealla. Tehontuottokyky laskee mutta ilmanvastus laskee vielä enemmän. Wigginsin tehot lähes merenpinnassa olivat päälle 400W.

----------


## r.a.i

Juu, ja Wiggins on 20 cm pidempi ukko ja ilmanvastus ihan eri  luokkaa kuin Camppanertsillä

----------


## paaton

No ni. Nyt joku slovakialainen mäkihyppääjä voitti campenaertsin 15s erolla 17km tempossa tour de romandien viimeisellä etapilla.

----------


## Googol

Onko Slovakiassa mäkihyppääjiä? Mutta joo, ei tuo Campenaertsin suoritus ihan Wigginsin tasoa tainnut olla, olosuhteet vaan olivat paljon paremmat.

----------


## heeman

Nostetaanpa ketjua naftaliinista.

Huomenna Ganna laittanee tunnin ajon lukemat uusiksi. Mielenkiintoisia videoita ja artikkeleita ollut aiheesta mm. 3d-printattu pyörä.
Testilenkki mennyt hyvää kyytiä: https://www.velonews.com/news/road/f...r-record-test/

----------


## Juha Lehtinen

> Nostetaanpa ketjua naftaliinista.
> 
> Huomenna Ganna laittanee tunnin ajon lukemat uusiksi. Mielenkiintoisia videoita ja artikkeleita ollut aiheesta mm. 3d-printattu pyörä.
> Testilenkki mennyt hyvää kyytiä: https://www.velonews.com/news/road/f...r-record-test/



Pitääpi katsoa Youtubesta. Tulee ainakin UCI:n ja INEOS Grenadiersin kanavalta klo.20:45.

----------


## Teemu H

Siellä mennään jo
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uFsm4Iz0X3s

----------


## MV

56,792
vähän rupesi huojumaan lopussa, mutta aika hyvin pysyi tahti .2s sisässä per kierros.

----------


## Juha Lehtinen

Juu, uusi ennätys näki päivänvalon 56,792km.

^myöhästyin

----------


## paaton

> 56,792
> vähän rupesi huojumaan lopussa, mutta aika hyvin pysyi tahti .2s sisässä per kierros.



Kyllä siellä komeasti all-out ajettiin. 

Millaiset säännöt tuossa on? Ainakin kerran lensi reunapalakin kaartesta.

----------


## Laroute

> Kyllä siellä komeasti all-out ajettiin. 
> 
> Millaiset säännöt tuossa on? Ainakin kerran lensi reunapalakin kaartesta.



Hidastaa vaan kun ajaa reunapalan yli. Vaahtomuovia turvallisuussyistä. "Satoja kertoja" itse ajanut niiden yli ja haittaa vaan menoa.

----------

